# Could u plz tell me how to remove GPUZ



## zhaoyun81 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dear u guys
yesterday, i have a small problem, when i ran GPUZ it didn't run at all, and a msg about something in temp folder can not run appeared.
Could u tell me how to remove GPUZ completedly ? just delete the exe or i have to do something else ?,because I  want to apply new version.
Thanks so much


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just delete the exe, its a stand alone


----------



## hat (Jun 16, 2009)

Right click delete.


----------



## zhaoyun81 (Jun 16, 2009)

ok, thanks so much for helping me


----------



## hat (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't worry there's much more to us than that... 

Something in the temp folder... I suggest giving Ccleaner a run for its money. It's one of my favorite tools. It's like a free version of Window Washer, only better. Plus, it has a registry cleaner.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 16, 2009)

hat said:


> Don't worry there's much more to us than that...
> 
> Something in the temp folder... I suggest giving Ccleaner a run for its money. It's one of my favorite tools. It's like a free version of Window Washer, only better. Plus, it has a registry cleaner.



Yes yes, forgot that too. I use Ccleaner too and it works great.


----------

